
Ask HN: Submitting a “Show HN” during weekends, good or bad? - galistoca
I&#x27;ve been working on a cool project that probably will appeal to developers (Think a new programming language or something like that). I want to post a show HN.<p>I think the general wisdom is &quot;don&#x27;t launch on the weekends because nobody&#x27;s in front of their computer&quot;.<p>But I thought maybe weekends are better for this kind of stuff since it&#x27;s more likely that people will have time to try it out immediately. Anyone have experience on this? Thanks.
======
exolymph
Weekday mornings :)

